# Game 44 Minnesota(21-23) @ Portland(16-28)



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

didnt see a thread so i just make it here someone can improve if needed

should win although portland has been playing ppl tough lately...losing by an average of like 4.5 a game


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wally with 18 and 10 tonight. Ricky's gotta beat that.

Or, you know, just win the game. That'd be ok, too. My roomate's watching "The Bridge on the River Kwai" on TCM, so I might miss a little bit.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

KG takes it to the hoop for the nice bucket...Buckets hits a pullup J. Trenton finds Garnett for the 15-footer. I like the way KG has been playing so far.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Hassell to KG for the oop! Randolph with the right handed finish...he may be fat, he may be a cancer, but he can score.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Banks turns it over and then Reed fouls the shot, all in the span of three seconds. Where was this crap on Monday?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Bad fouls and we can't make a shot. What a night so far.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Hmm...Not a bad half...It's weird watching all these ex C's on the floor in a different uniform...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice long range J from Garnett...

Randolph answers back with 2 of his own...

49-45 Portland


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Ricky just got DENIED!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Haha...Then Pryzbilla rejects Ricky again...I think he got fouled that time though...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Slick for thuh-ree!

...and follows it up with an airball.

As Randolph gets owned about 17 times in a row by Eddie G.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Marcus Banks has to be one of the quickest players in the NBA.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KG + 4 Celtics. lol


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Somewhere I read that it's be proven he is. Maybe not quickest but definately the fastest.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Garnett 9-10 from the field. This is what I was talking about, attacking the rim. I hope he keeps it up.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Garnett's made ten in a row and these bums don't get him the rock? What the hell?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Oh boy, Garnett. That was a sick, SICK fadeaway.

Banks > West.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Slick and one!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

We can do this! GO WOLVES!!!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Z-Bo is unconscious right now. You're just about to say "what are you DOING?" when he takes a fadeaway, double teamed 18-footer, but he swishes it through.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

no...no...no...no...no!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Who do these jokers (Hassell, Blount) think they are? GIVE GARNETT THE BASKETBALL.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

It's always that way...


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

if we lose here+tommrow ill be sure were going no where this season,in fact if we lose just here i won't be any faitfull either


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I can't believe this.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

it's over?
i'm watching PBP


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Ricky Davis has ice in his veins. I already knew that, of course, but I'm just enlightening you guys.


----------



## the main event (Aug 22, 2005)

I'M SICK OF JARIC THE BIATCHH!
PUT BANKS IN THE STARTING 5.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Crap!!


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Garnett with the total bonehead play. What the hell is going through his head?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Garnett with 27/15/4. Unfortunately, he didn't get the ball in the last six minutes. Then he didn't foul and let it bleed to 0.3 seconds.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He just didn't care/think, and I don't blame him.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Why on earth didn't KG foul earlier???


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

justasking? said:


> Why on earth didn't KG foul earlier???


becuz most likely we would have been down 4 and then if he did miss one or 2 kg would be wide open and banks/hassell/blount would try to make it..

casey needs to tell ppl like hassell and blount that the 4th quarter is time for the stars to play(davis and kg)


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

kg shoots what 90 some % and he gets 13 shots? nice coaching casey


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gotta give Portland credit though, they made sure that KG doesn't get the ball in the last six minutes. There was a number of times where they tried to get an angle, but just couldn't.

On the other hand...Blount getting blocked after Davis went through all that trouble to give him the wide open shot is unexcusable. If there's a shot blocker in front of you, try not to dunk it over him, especially if you're a pogo stick.

There was also a "travel" on Banks called that I didn't like. I saw him take it inside and stop...I really didn't see him travel there.


----------



## randyripoff (Nov 9, 2004)

I follow the T-Wolves to some extent because I'm a huge Trenton Hassell fan (why we let him go I'll never understand), so I watched the game tonight.

There's no way in hell the Wolves should have lost. I don't know why Garnett wasn't touching the ball on every offensive possession in the fourth quarter. I can understand not shooting, but you have to get him the ball. He is the best player on the team, he was shooting lights out unconscious, he was hitting crazy shots when he was double-teamed. A player like that you need to get him the ball in the 4th quarter. If the guards are going nuts and not giving him a chance, then it's up to the coach to make sure they understand that he has to be the focal point here and now.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Gotta give Portland credit though, they made sure that KG doesn't get the ball in the last six minutes. There was a number of times where they tried to get an angle, but just couldn't.
> 
> On the other hand...Blount getting blocked after Davis went through all that trouble to give him the wide open shot is unexcusable. If there's a shot blocker in front of you, try not to dunk it over him, especially if you're a pogo stick.
> 
> There was also a "travel" on Banks called that I didn't like. I saw him take it inside and stop...I really didn't see him travel there.


yeah portland did play good but there were times when i saw kg open and then they drive in and throw up an out of control shot

then they decide to post up hassell instead of letting kg go into the post and draw a foul or get doubled kick out to an open man


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

A game with more misses in the paint than from mid-range... arrrgh. Torturous. Unnacceptable. Rank. It's malarchy.

We played like we had a new Big Three, but lose. Griffin and Blount instead of Erv and Mad Dog... Marko Jaric got a mini pizza or something. Is Madsen hurt? Oh well. Trade him if we can maybe find a better emergency player.

But who for Portland had a bad game? Maybe Khryapa, but most others hit with jabs or worse. We sank to depth... and it's not like Portland at home loses more of their games than we do overall, let alone on the road... sigh. They were 10-12 at home, facing a 12-23 team, right?

Mr. Blount. That just seems kind of funny.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

Amazing...KG misses one shot by going 12/13 from the field, and we still lose. One more trade please? Preferably an All Star.

Oh yeah, once again, I was very pleased that Hudson was limited to playing time, as well as Jaric. I'm also pleased with the performance of Marcus Banks, again.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Tough loss. I don't blame KG for not having his head in the right place that last play. Banks did the same thing a while back on the C's, tried to save the game and turned it over in the paint. He also made the same kind of crazy *** shot attempt in crunch time. That travel was very clear, the annoucers called it before the refs did...


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Fouling earlier wouldn't have been stupid (I like the Blount idea), but Blake has to miss one, someone has to make a 3 with little history of making them this season, and there's OT. And if we lose in OT, we're more fatigued.

The quality of this team will not venture far from the non-KG players. If Banks is a 13 PPG guy along with 20-5-5 each from KG and TheRick, then that trio will keep us in it and Blount will help as a B- grade center or so. But if Hassell (or Jaric) isn't on one of those scoring games and McHudson is not contributing, the team will be mediocre. Or if Banks and Blount don't punch their cards and McHudson shows some of their good play, that could cancel each other.

Banks still isn't much of a distributor, so where's the PG? Well, AC can try, but is limited (though perhaps more beneficial than his contributions suggest). Hmm. That makes a difference. The 5 APG for Ricky seems like a stretch.

I thought this team could be special in February, obviously insignificant against Detroit but not losing many games to bad teams. Uhh... hmmph.


----------

